# Chicago



## candidus_cogitens

Calling all Chicago gamers.  Post your openings here!

I just moved to the area and I've found it impossible to connect with other gamers.  I'd like to join an active group of mature players.  

I'd also like to start up a group of my own.  I'll host a game in Lansing.  It will be a mostly homebrew campaign, with a high plot element--as opposed to hack-n-shlash, though there's a time and place for that as well.  

Reply on this board, or email me at mojofilter1113@msn.com.


----------



## JoeGKushner

I'm running a Scarred Lands game on Saturday afternoon, about 1 PM to 6 PM with some overlap before and after.

Could use one or two more players.

Currently myself, 31 year old white male, Angel, 31 year old hispanic male, Tom, 26 year old white male, and what I call Tom's henchmen, three pretwenties 'kids'.


----------



## JoeGKushner

Just to provide some more info...

I live on the North Side of Chicago by Evanston, Linconwood and Skokie.  It's funny because I work at Federal Mogul, formerly Fel-Pro, I work in Skokie and usually go to the Best Buy in Evanston, or the Kinko's in Linconwood.


----------



## JoeGKushner

Wow.  NO other Chicago Gamers eh?  Can't same I'm too surprised.  We're a strange group with different times.  On Yahoo, I'm in like three clubs and I don't think I've ever seen a group get together from said groups.


----------



## omokage

also a North-side gamer (Roger's Park), but haven't been playing in a while.

Are either of you guys going to the Gameday for EN Worlders in Mt Prospect?

thread for it here: http://test.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=15187


----------



## JoeGKushner

I'll probably stop by just to see what's going on.


----------



## KnowTheToe

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> *I'll probably stop by just to see what's going on. *




It is a relaxed day of gaming, bring your dice because I am sure there are a few openings in games.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> *Wow.  NO other Chicago Gamers eh?  Can't same I'm too surprised.  We're a strange group with different times.  On Yahoo, I'm in like three clubs and I don't think I've ever seen a group get together from said groups. *




If you look on the General Discusion Thread you will see that about 45 gamers got together in Chicago last saturday.


----------



## omokage

if you read this thread, you'll notice that I've already mentioned it.  But yes, that was a witty response on your part. Anyone else that hasn't been paying attention to General Discussion noticing this thread??


----------



## candidus_cogitens

I've got two possible players for my new campaign.  Looking for three or four more.

I will host it at my home in Lansing, just a mile from where I-80 and I-94 merge.  It is easily accessible for anyone on the south side.  My home is clean and comfortable. I have an extra large table for gaming, and a few miniatures.

The campaign will have a high plot element and a lot of mystery to challenge your problem-solving abilities.  I put a lot of creative work into the campaigns I run, and I give my players a lot of opportunities for contributing to the creation of the campaign world as well.

I'm looking for mature players, although I have allowed an occasional teenager in my group in the past, if they seem serious and creative.

Contact me at mojofilter1113@msn.com


----------



## Painfully

just a friendly *BUMP*

If I hadn't just started a fourth group I would probably be posting for another game.  I must say I am quite the happy gamer.  Good luck to everybody else who is looking for a game.  Right now all the groups I know are full.

If I thought I could find a WEEKDAY AFTERNOON game (Mon-Thurs finishing before 5pm) I would probably join or start a group.  With preferences for any system besides D&D, since I've got 4 of those games going on already, but hey, if you insist I'll make it 5 D&D groups.  One session every two weeks would be preferred.


----------



## JoeGKushner

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> *
> 
> If you look on the General Discusion Thread you will see that about 45 gamers got together in Chicago last saturday. *




Yeah, but when I went there the next week, no one showed up.  I mean, sheesh, how can you have campaign continuity with that crowd eh?  No sense of loyalty to a long term setting.


----------



## Scott814thmpco

Hi-
I'll be back home in early August from my deployment to cuba and would also be intrested in joining a group again. As soon as i was recalled to active duty, my old group kinda faded away so hopfully there are still plenty of players in chicago proper looking for or running games.


Scott Holst
814th Military Police Co(GD)
Fort Hood Tx 76544


----------



## candidus_cogitens

I'm still looking for more players in my group that meets in Lansing.  I have four players currently.  The group only started recently, so you wouldn't have missed out on too much.
mojofilter113@msn.com


----------



## Scott814thmpco

Hi ya-
Thanks for the offer but lancing is just to time consuming to get to for a game. What I plan to do is ressurrect my old group and if that does not work out, I'll start looking for a group around the north side of chicago.





Scott Holst
814th MP company
Fort Hood Tx
76544


----------



## AstroCat

I might be looking to join a dnd 3e game. I live on the northside up around North Park/Lincolnwood.
Haven't played for a while but Neverwinter nights got me thinking about the pnp game again. Could be a good time.
I'd perfer an older group but as long as everyone is cool then whatever could be ok.

Send me an email if something is happening...

Thanks and Best Regards,

Jordan
astrocat@astrocat.net


----------



## Synicism

*Moving to Chicago!*

Hi, guys,

So I'm going to be moving into Chicago on August 10. I'll be living in Lincoln Park, at 1040 W. Granville Avenue. And I need a gaming group!

Anyway, I'll give almost anything a try, and might even be persuaded to run a game. So if you're a group looking to add a player, or a group who needs a GM, lemme know.

Syn


----------



## omokage

1040 W Granville isn't in Lincoln Park, that's Edgewater, but I'm nitpicking.

I may be looking to DM a game on the North Side soon.


----------



## Scott814thmpco

*Anime d20 anybody?*

Hi all-
Omokage & Syn, August 10th is when I will be released back into the reserves, so perhaps the 11th we can hook up for a game. I'v been itching to play but could'nt  due to waird hours and long shifts here at fort hood. 
I would also not mind DM'ing an anime type of campaign. So if you all want to, e-mail your numbers and if intrested in this type of campaign, i will get in contact with you all as soon as the Army releases me from this deployment. 
Phone & internet service will be shut off tommorrow due to our deployment back to chicago next week, as soon as I get back I'll get in con tact with ya'all who e-mailed me their intent to set-up a game.



Scott


----------



## Synicism

Anime d20, huh? Like a D&D game with some anime influences? Or are we talking BESM here? <g>

Either way, I'll give it a try!


----------



## Scott814thmpco

*Anime d20 "Metropolis"*

Hi ya-
Syn; on diversy and clark there is a place called centry mall and on the 3rd deck I think isGamers Paradice. its an ok place but if you are willing to travel a bit, there is an awesome game store called Games Plus in mount prospect. These guys have every RPG/ board game/ miniture possible.
As for the anime d20 campaign I would like to run, it is set in the world of Neo-Orion which consists of two or possibly more empires
the two I have fleshed out our on the oppisite sides of the globe.
One is ruled by Duke Vin Deroth whom rules with an iron fist
over a vast area from his giant mega-city of Metropolis.
The other Empire is called Neo-Orion and ruled from the city of guilds and coins by Neo-Queen Serena.
I have my own gods/ demi-gods and so on and they work like the gods in forgotten Realms IE clerics get special ability's/ powers.
I have very few costume feats/ skills to add since the system does a pretty good job of covering that aspect, but I am playing with the idea of adding hinderances in return the character gets more skill points to spend.


Scott


----------



## candidus_cogitens

Is Gamers Paradice a place where you can connect with other gamers to join a group?


----------



## omokage

Scott, when was the last time you were at the Century? . . . it's a movie theatre now.


----------



## Scott814thmpco

*Gamers Paradice & Games Plus*

Hi-
omokage; the last time was at the century was  about a year ago where I worked out at Ballys, the theater is at the top deck wear the old Gamers Paradice used to be, now the first thee or four decks are stores. Its still there but GP deals more in lava lamps and family board games then RPG's, their selection aint that great.
So if you have a car go to Games Plus and  yes you can find other players who post want ads on  Games Plus boards.
Gamers Paradice used to have a gamers wanted board but I think they stopped it.



Scott


----------



## JoeGKushner

Well, after some careful consideration, I'd like to start another campaign again.  One of my friends and I each have a start-stop problem because the players don't tend to be of high caliber and it kinda defeats the purpose of GMing when two players hate each other enough to always plot to kill one another so one of 'ems gotta go.  In the meanwhile though, that pops up some holes into the old campaign which means that there needs to be some type of balance.  I'm figuring a new campaign with some good old fun.  

I live on the northside by Evanston and Linconwood.  Interested parties e-mail Joegk@rcnchicago.com .  Current group tends to be late twenties, early thirties.  We use lots of options, but everything is pretty much GM's approval, including stuff from the core books.

Game is on Saturday, 1 PM to 6 PM.  Or at least those are the hours I'd liek to keep it at.  I work on the weekdays second shift so no gaming then unless it takes place in the morning.

If anyone is playing a game on Saturday, I'd be interested in seeing how that goes as well and would appreciate some feedback.


----------



## FeotisRules

*gamers paradise*

I am not sure which gamers you mean, but what scott said is true, they do have a nice variety of lava lamps.  I know for a fact that the gamers in the orland park mall are very hardcore gamers, and they may be of help in tracking down people.  honestly, I wished I read this thread back when it started because I have been looking for a game all summer.  of course now I find it while I am at gen con and will be leaving for work two days after the con.  I do know a few people who are looking for a game that may be interested, and if your still looking come november, I would be interested.  thats all.


----------



## candidus_cogitens

I'm still accepting players in my group.  We've got a kiss-axe campaign running.  Right now, the PCs are at 2nd level, so you can still get in early.  Things are just beginning.

We play in Lansing, which is in the south suburbs, just south of Interstate 80.  We play on Saturdays, but we could be flexible in order to accomodate a player that we want in the group.

The campaign is thick with plot and mystery.  All of the players are creative role-players.  I do a lot of original writing for the campaign.

My email is mojofilter1113@msn.com

If you live in driving distance of lansing, or know a player who does, please contact me.


----------



## JoeGKushner

Sounds like a kicking game but I'm on the far north side of Chicago and wouldn't be able to make it out there.  Mt. Prospect is about as far as I'm willing to travel in that direction and haven't really decided how far south is too far, but I know Lansing is too far.


----------



## pat_b

*Still looking?*

Hey if anyone was looking, I'm actually across the street from 1040 W Granville and looking to play a game....

Lemme know what's up....


----------



## NiteShadow

*Looking For Players in NW Chicago Area*

Looking for players to join our existing 3rd Edition D&D group. I've been playing for 21 years, DMing for 19. We're looking for experienced players over 25 years old (preferably over 30). Our group plays every other Friday night on the Northwest side of Chicago, from 7:00 pm to about 1 am (sometimes longer). Our games are a good mix of role-play (not stressed) and puzzles with some good old fashioned hack and slash thrown in. Basically we just like to get together and have fun. Some of us do smoke, in case that's a problem for you. 

A quick survey to see if you'd fit into our group:

1. Do you answer the phone at work/home, "Hail and well met"?

2. Do you go to your local grocery store dressed in full plate and exclaim things like, "This produce looks evil and must be smote!"?

3. Do you end each day with a daily prayer ritual to a papier-mâché idol in the likeness of Gary Gygax, lovingly crafted from the pages of a first edition Unearthed Arcana?

If you answered yes to any of these questions, I'm sure there's another group out there for you, as well as a good psychoanalyst. 

If you answered no, and just like to get together, have a couple laughs and a good time with some other not-so-serious gamers, drop me an email at NiteShadow@aol.com.


----------



## candidus_cogitens

Okay, I have to ask ...   Has anyone had any luck connecting with other players through this thread?

I'm wondering how it can be so difficult to find other gamers in a city like Chicago.  What's with that?!  When I used to live in New Jersey, it was really easy to find other players.  But I guess that was because the local gaming store had a Gamers Seeking Gamers page on their website.

Is there some way that other Chicago gamers know about that just has not come to my attention yet?


----------



## omokage

Well, I think your major difficulty lies in the fact that you don't live in Chicago. I think very few people that live in Chicago want to go very far out of town to game. I know I'm a lazy bum without a car, so that limits my options.

Otherwise, I would say that one of the best ways to meet local gamers that also happen to post to these boards is to visit the ENWorld Chicago Gameday. It happens every few months, November 9th being the next excursion. You can find the thread for it here: http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=21970


----------



## IvarBoneCrusher

*Chicago North Side Game*

Wow,

What a blizzard of replies to this post!  Maybe Chicago isn't the desert of gaming that I thought it was... 

Some of you I've already corresponded with on my WotC ad, but others I haven't.  I'm looking to form or join a 3rd edition D&D campaign on the North Side of the City of Chicago.  Unfortunately, location is critical for me and Evanston is too far North, while Lansing is out the question, too.  So, those who've been posting here for a City-game, give me a shout.  I'm soon to be 35, and looking for a regular, mature, core D&D game to get in on and keep going for a long time.  

I'm in Lakeview by the way.  Available time slots are: Sunday afternoons (5 - 10 PM) and Tuesday nights (6 - 10 PM).  e-mail is stu_pedasso@ameritech.net.


Thanks


----------



## MooCow

I'm looking to get together a new gaming group. I have a D&D3e campaign I'm itching to run.

I'm looking for 4-6 players for an Epic Campaign in the Al-Quadim world setting (I've got 3rd edition conversions). By Epic I mean starting at 2nd level going to 15th (or around there). Along the way the characters will save the world. Or die trying <insert evil DM laughter>

I'm looking to play every other weekend to start with. Possibly more often if the group can swing it.

I'm not sure of the Location at the moment. I live in the Southwest suburbs, but I'm willing to travel pretty much anywhere in Chicagoland. I'll be looking for somewhere that is a good location for all the players.

I'm looking for Roleplayers, not Rollplayers. I put alot of emphasis on characters, and try to work elements from character backgrounds into my stories. Often, more XP is awarded for roleplaying then for hack&slash.

If anyone is interested, reply here or e-mail me at moocowk@aol.com (topic "D&D in Chicagoland").


----------



## MatthewJ

Hey, MooCow! Thanks for pointing me in this direction.

It's been awhile since the last post, so I thought I would reply and see if anyone was still looking for players.  My roommate and I recently relocated to Chicago and live in the Ravenswood area, just off the brown line, and we're looking for a serious D&D game to start up or join.  A weekly to bi-weekly game would be ideal, though the meeting time might vary a bit from week to week--I'm a working writer and he's a working musician and we both have dayjobs mixed in as well.  

We are mature DMs and Players looking for the same to form a long-term gaming group.  We've developed an original world to accommodate most any role-playing taste, and we value story and character over hack-and-slash gaming or power players.  We have plenty of room to play and we're right off the el, so if anyone on the northside has room for two players or would like to start a new group let me know.  I can be contacted at matthewjent@aol.com.


----------



## Relic

MatthewJ said:
			
		

> *Hey, MooCow! Thanks for pointing me in this direction.
> 
> It's been awhile since the last post, so I thought I would reply and see if anyone was still looking for players.  My roommate and I recently relocated to Chicago and live in the Ravenswood area, just off the brown line, and we're looking for a serious D&D game to start up or join.  A weekly to bi-weekly game would be ideal, though the meeting time might vary a bit from week to week--I'm a working writer and he's a working musician and we both have dayjobs mixed in as well.
> 
> We are mature DMs and Players looking for the same to form a long-term gaming group.  We've developed an original world to accommodate most any role-playing taste, and we value story and character over hack-and-slash gaming or power players.  We have plenty of room to play and we're right off the el, so if anyone on the northside has room for two players or would like to start a new group let me know.  I can be contacted at matthewjent@aol.com. *




While I am quoting MatthewJ this post applies to any who may have an interest.  I am currently the DM of a small group of mature players that play in downtown Chicago (3-4 blocks south of State and Congress).  Within the group the youngest is 25 while the oldest is 29 (maybe 30... I forgot how old one of the players is).  Currently the group is numbered at four people; with an even number of male and female players.  Thus, any male or female players are welcome to join.

We play every Saturday between 2 PM and 10 PM usually (it varies and is flexible).  Sometimes we play every other Saturday as life isn't all about D&D (I know, a shame...).  We play a mix of roleplaying, problem-solving, and hack n' slash.  There is a big emphasis on character development and growth, however.  A new campaign was recently started: the players are almost 3rd level and will be exploring the horror-filled setting of Ravenloft in the very near future.

So... if anyone is interested and: a) wishes to sit in for a setting, b) wants more info, or c) whatever...  you can contact me by email at: QuelikynDM@hotmail.com.


----------



## JoeGKushner

Someone asked if anyone had any luck with people here.  I had one player, Igor for a while.  Good guy but he had problems with the groups then inability to have a regular GM and keep the infighting to a minimum.  Good guy.

I may actually start looking for a Sunday game to get into, preferably one every other week.  Anyone know of such a deal?

Oh yeah, the Gamesday.  Great stuff.  I might be interested in seeing if Mark would like to do a 'campaign' theme where you use the same characters you brought from one GD to another or utilize the RPGA into that field somehow...  Might be interesting to find out.


----------



## Pbartender

You know, I'd noticed that there are a lot of Gamers around Chicago and its Suburbs...  I'm way out in Batavia.

Would people be interested if we (or I) compiled a directory of Chicago Gamers and perhaps Gaming stores?


----------



## JoeGKushner

I think that would be cool.  Game Stores especially as I never seem to notice any in the city proper.

The Gamer thing would be interesting.  Spreadsheet maybe?  Name, Favored Game/Genre, Playing Now, Need Players (Y/N), max plyaers, location (North, South, Subs, etc...)


----------



## Relic

It seems that there are a lot of players that are in the vicinity of Chicago... but few that are within Chicago itself.  I think that a directory of both gamers and gaming locations would be a great help for many people, as long as they are aware of it.  I know of a couple of gaming locations (Mount Prospect, one near Roger's Park in Chicago, two in the far-north suburbs).  I know a couple of gamers outside my group but that is not many.  I do know, however, that there are plenty gamers around (just hard to find).

I would be willing to help in the creation of a directory.  My computer skills are not fantastic though.  Adequate, yes (html and some c++)... certainly rusty though.


----------



## candidus_cogitens

I like the directory idea.  And I would think that any gaming store with any marketing sense would want to support the idea, since they only stand to profit by having more active groups are out there. 

See if you can get them to pay you for it.   

Actually, having a message board (like this one) is pretty good, except that not everybody uses it.  Back in New Jersey, there was a store called Gamer's Realm that had its own website, and all the gamers in the area posted their groups on there.  It was very effective.


----------



## JoeGKushner

C++?  We've got to talk! Nah, I'm actually taking a C++ class right now and doing okay at it but I'm really slow with it for some reason.

I use a lot of SQL and Access but can't get my hands around some of the ideas in C++.


----------



## szarkel

*Chicago Gaming group*

Hey i am looking for chicago gamers.  My email is szarkel@yahoo.com
I live in bridgeport near where the sox play.


----------



## Galieo

Same as Szarkel--I posted in another thread, but let's try this one as well.  I live on the NW-side of the city.


----------



## JoelF

I'm still on the lookout for a weeknight game Monday through Thursday, and live in Schaumburg.  If you have an opening in one, let me know.  Joelf8472@comcast.net


----------



## AelyaShade

My husband and I are also on the lookout for a gaming group. We primarily play traditional D&D (3.5 ed) and have dabbled in Call of Cthulhu and Hackmaster. We are also open to other settings. For the most part, we are seeking a consistent group that can meet every week/every other week and kid-friendly environment for late night games. My hubby would like to play as a PC, but can DM as a last resort. We live in the northwest suburbs, about 10 minutes from Games Plus.


----------



## Pbartender

AelyaShade said:
			
		

> My husband and I are also on the lookout for a gaming group. We primarily play traditional D&D (3.5 ed) and have dabbled in Call of Cthulhu and Hackmaster. We are also open to other settings. For the most part, we are seeking a consistent group that can meet every week/every other week and kid-friendly environment for late night games. My hubby would like to play as a PC, but can DM as a last resort. We live in the northwest suburbs, about 10 minutes from Games Plus.




Would Batavia be too far away?

Either way, drop me an email at MWDomeier(at)gmail(dot)com.  My wife and I were in a similar situation...  We both game, we've got two relatively young children, and simply can't afford hours worth of babysitter every week.  If nothing else, I can give you some really good tips on how to make it work.


----------



## Sully

I am also looking for a game in Chicago.  I am limited to where CTA can get me.  Tuesday is the best day of the week for me to play.  Any other day and I willl not be able to make it weekly.  I have been playing for over 10 years and been running games at least 8 years.  I put alot of efort into charictor and less into min/maxing.
Sully
email: gwsully@hotmail.com (include phone so I can call you back, replying to email is dificult.  I check it from a cell phone.)


----------



## Mageblast

I believe i put my post up on another thread, but ill do it here too.  I  live in Westmont, chicago, am interested in gaming either on the weekdays(eveing) or weekends(anytime).  I have played versions 3.0 and 3.5 for D&D.  you may contact me at thecoolone2@hotmail.com and leave me a message on there so i can call ya and contact ya.  I am willing to travel int eh chicago area.  I am new to area, but i am sure i will find ya.


----------



## Sully

My mean boss changed my schedual on me.  Just when I got used to the old one that she-orger had to go and change the days!  I now have MONDAYS availible instead of tuesday for a game in Chicago.    (Orger repelent spryed with agusto)  On the upside Im working mids... wait, that screws up my non travel game plans.   :\   Life just isnt fair any more!  Oh well.  She cant seem to make up her mind so this will only last untill I get use to it.  Then it'l change again.  In all honesty I have very little room to complain, she came to me and said, "I've changed your schedual.  Here is a $0.25 raise."


----------



## thorun09

*Blue Island Game (south suburb)*



			
				candidus_cogitens said:
			
		

> Calling all Chicago gamers.  Post your openings here!
> 
> I just moved to the area and I've found it impossible to connect with other gamers.  I'd like to join an active group of mature players.
> 
> I'd also like to start up a group of my own.  I'll host a game in Lansing.  It will be a mostly homebrew campaign, with a high plot element--as opposed to hack-n-shlash, though there's a time and place for that as well.
> 
> Reply on this board, or email me at mojofilter1113@msn.com.




Blue Island group looking to add one or two players.  We meet in my garage (air conditioned), every other Saturday morning.  Currently we have 4 players and a DM, except for my 12 year old son, we are all in mid 30's with many many years experience.  We have 4 campaigns going, each taking approximately 3 months, before moving on and eventually returning to each campaign all set currently in different regions of FR.  We are a non smoking environment.  Next game is scheduled for first Saturday in August.

If interested email me @ thorun@comcast.net

Bobbo


----------



## Kid Charlemagne

omokage said:
			
		

> 1040 W Granville isn't in Lincoln Park, that's Edgewater, but I'm nitpicking.




Shhhh!  If he finds that out, he'll think he should pay $200 less a month in rent.

In any case, I'm in two different groups:

The Saturday group meets most Saturday afternoons/evening in either the North Side or Evanston and rotates through three games (one of them mine).  It's a pretty casual, primarily friends-gathering kind of game.  

The Sunday groups meets every other Sunday noon to 8pm in Villa Park and is a little more serious.  I'm running that game.  We may be looking for a player, depending on if the one potential new player we've got in mind comes through.

Players in both groups range from late twenties to early forties.


----------



## Enforcer

Me and two buddies are looking for more players on the south side. We play at the DM's apartment, near the 2800-block of S. Archer. Recently we've been dabbling in Mutants and Masterminds, but our DM ran a fantastic Forgotten Realms campaign until he moved to his current address (forcing two of our group to bow out).

I live in Hyde Park (very near the Ratner Center if you know where that is), and am 25. I live with my U of C med school student girlfriend and would be willing to DM an Eberron game at our apartment if folks are interested.

As a side note, I recently moved out of 1040 W. Granville!!! I lived in Apt. 508 until I moved in late June, it's too bad we never met, omokage.


----------



## izzat

I'm looking for players for a Greyhawk game in Lakeview (around Clark/Belmont).  We're losing a player to Law School.  We've had a small group, so we've been using gestalt rules, and will probably continue to do so unless we get four or more total.  We meet weekly, either wed or Thurs 7-11:30 pm.

We're just about to start part 4 of the Age of Worms.  If interested, contact me at thomas@goliam.com . Thanks.


----------



## JoeGKushner

Man, someone casts raise dead on this thread!

Hell, me running a SL game seems far and away.

In terms of success, Scott and I had a lot of great games in his Masks of Nythrope game and some interesting one shots in Eberron and Warhammer.


----------



## Mark

Might be looking for a player or two to add to my Red Hand of Doom, every other Sunday game @ Games Plus in Mount Prospect.  Please, see Attachment for email address.


----------



## Fenthen

Just moved to Chicago from Iowa and im looking for a group to game with or to help run games. I have played or GM’d: Shadowrun (3rd edition), DnD 3 and 3.5 (forgotten realms, dragonlance, and homebrewed), Mutants and masterminds , D20 modern, and serenity. Most of these were one shot’s except for long running MnM/DnD/and shadowrun campaigns.

I’m on the south side near Sox Park, I am noticing the complete lack of gaming stores around here too, anyone have any suggestions? 


Would prefer a group on the Southside but I’m willing to commute a bit.


----------



## Pbartender

Fenthen said:
			
		

> I’m on the south side near Sox Park, I am noticing the complete lack of gaming stores around here too, anyone have any suggestions?




Games Plus in Mt. Prospect has no equal.


----------



## Fenthen

yeah Ive been seeing alot about that store, its just painful to drive for an hour, heh. I guess I was spoiled while I was in college there was gaming stores (3 of them) within 10-15 mins drive.


----------



## Pbartender

Fenthen said:
			
		

> yeah Ive been seeing alot about that store, its just painful to drive for an hour, heh.




Set some time aside...  The hour drive is worth it.

Also...  If you'd rather not drive but are close to the Metra, the Mt. Prospect Metra station is within sight of Games Plus -- about a block and a half away.

Finally...  Keep an eye out for the thrice annaul Chicago Gameday, orginzed through EN World and hosted at Game Plus.  It's a good excuse to visit the store, and an excellent way to meet Chicago Area gamers.  The next gameday will probably happen in late October or early November...  Look for signup threads in the General Discussion forum in a month or so.


----------



## Fenthen

excellent! ill have to keep an eye out for it, thanks.


----------



## JoeGKushner

About the only other stores I can think of are Gamers Paradise in the HIP (Harlem and Irving Plaza) and at the Century Mall (Diversey/Clark).


----------



## Enforcer

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> About the only other stores I can think of are Gamers Paradise in the HIP (Harlem and Irving Plaza) and at the Century Mall (Diversey/Clark).



There's also a Gamer's Paradise in Water Tower Place.


----------



## pat783_earthling

Does your group enjoy driving deep into unexplored dungeons, slaughtering monsters with abandon? Does it like to rush out to purchase the latest supplement and develop characters and rules based on whatever's hot? Is your idea of a great time sitting in someone's basement for hours pouring over rules to find the advantage that will allow your multi-level specialist to overcome the multi-level boss?

I'm not interested. However, I'd be very interested in joining a group of adults developing a great story. Work= River North. Live= North Center. Willing to travel? Yup, within reason. I don't really know any rules, don't want to spend hours learning them. I'd just like to develop great stories and friendships.

pb783@yahoo.com


----------

